# How long before consistent results?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I am STRONGLY considering making the switch to Plastisol transfers but worried about screwing up shirts. How long does it usually take till you are comfortable on applying transfers?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say that you will have no problems....what are you switching from?


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> I would say that you will have no problems....what are you switching from?


I got comfortable after the 3rd transfer. Get sample packs from various vendors and press them onto the same shirt, that way you only waste one or 2 shirts.

When you get your 'real' transfers you'll have it down, except for the alignment..

Do you have a heat press?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There should be virtually no learning curve. Transfers are extremely easy to apply.


----------

